

Mojang challenged to Unreal Tournament CTF over trademark - levirosol
http://mojangdontkillhandmadegoods.wordpress.com/2013/07/25/hey-mojang-lets-settle-this/

======
etjossem
Oh, the delicious irony! For those of you who missed the original:

[http://notch.tumblr.com/post/9038258448/hey-bethesda-lets-
se...](http://notch.tumblr.com/post/9038258448/hey-bethesda-lets-settle-this)

------
tompko
These are quite different circumstances though. Bethesda were trying to apply
their trademark in an overly broad way to an unconnected game, whereas the
makers on your site are using Mojang's exact trademark to sell unlicensed
goods based directly on their product. Had Bethesda actually taken Mojang to
court it was debatable which way the case would go, although on balance most
opinions I saw went with Mojang. In this case it's very much more clear cut.

~~~
etjossem
It's also different from the Scrolls situation in that Goodsmiths isn't trying
to claim the right to use the Minecraft trademark. They'd clearly prefer to
put the crafters in touch with Mojang and set up some license deals to make
things right, rather than doing a complete takedown. But if the two sides
can't reach an agreement, they've already said they're going to deactivate the
listings.

The way I see it, the challenge is harmless fun with no actual legal
implications. Notch should totally take them up on it.

